# wagner power painters.. Which one??



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

ive got 3 sides of my garage to paint... 

I did the front by brush.. it worked ok but was a pain.. 

im looking to either buy a wagner power painter or rent a professional power painter..


Ive looked at wallyworld and home depot.. they have 2 types... a 50$ version and an 80$ version...

The 80$ version is 2200 psi power pro.. 
There are other wagner paint systems for much more $$ too... 


Has anyone used these wagner painters? Ive read e-pinions and amazon reviews and they are very mixed.. some say they are ok others say they are pieces of crap...

is any one better or worse or are they all crap and im better off renting a professional one? guessing 60-75$ for the day to rent one...




The way im looking at it now.. ive got to buy a ladder (100-150$)and a paint gun (50-250)... Im tempted to hire a painter with a sprayer and just pay him to do it...


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

SJ,

What's it gonna cost if it doesn't come out right, and "well, you did it"? Initial cost, paint, Power Painter, ladder, tarps, clean-up time.....etc. Sure, you can do it..but.....

I'd hire someone and just get it done.

Greg

:homereat: :homereat:


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

SJ…

There was a thread here a while back on the Power Painter.
From my recollection almost everyone that had used one
had the same experience as me, THEY HATED IT.

Do a search to see if you can find it. I think Bontai Joe started it.


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

*garage staining..*



> _Originally posted by Greg _
> *SJ,
> 
> I'd hire someone and just get it done.
> ...


i got 3 estimates on painting my garage... 

The 1st guy said he'd need 2 days 2 guys to brush paint it.. 900$ 

the next guy said he'd only need to spray it one time (no backbrushing) because im using penetrating stain... estimate 1100$ i guess he did not want the business...


A 3rd guy quoted me 500$.. spraying and backfilling the grooves...



500 seems real fair and cheaper & easier than getting all the stuff needed and doing it.. 

Im gonna take the lazy route here and have it done..


----------



## Durwood (Sep 16, 2003)

I bought one 3 or 4 years ago to paint interior trim for a guy. It costs like $69.00 if i remember right. It did ok ,but it seemed i really had to thin the paint a lot more than what it said to get it to flow smooth. If you are gonna be painting for long periods at a time it is ok, but it seemed to be a real pain to clean up. The sprayer doesn't hold much paint either so you are always adding paint. The one i bought had the backpack with it to hold more paint but i never used it as i was inside and not painting a big wall or anything. It would be painting real good ,then all of a sudden a big blob would come out and i would have to brush it out. That was no problem since i was painting doors with a rough texture, but had i been painting doors with a smooth surface it would have been tough to get it right. They have some kind of mixture that you can buy and use that is supposed to help that ,but it is kind of expensive if i remember right. My conclusion is ...go for it, just make sure you have plenty of paint already thinned down and ready to go so you don't have to stop and mix more while you're doing it. You can always take it back if you're not happy with it. And now after writing all this there is one more alternative which is to rent a good one.


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

Simple_John,

To all who are considering buying a Wagner Power Painter, please at least consider this, I stoped carrying them even as a lead item in my home center / also a professional paint store! they were designed for the weekend Bob Villia type to paint not much more than a piece of wicker furniture, I carried Grayco $2000 and up, wagner does have some High end pro stuff also... but the PP is just that Pee-Pee!!

If you already have the stain I'd do it your self and all good painters "BACKBRUSH" if the guy wants to buy the stain $500 is fair!!

Now My G/F just put the primer coat on this bldg today , by brush and roller! and she is just a small girl, while I sheeted the top
!
Primed by Diane


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Archdean _
> *Simple_John,
> 
> If you already have the stain I'd do it your self and all good painters "BACKBRUSH" if the guy wants to buy the stain $500 is fair!!
> ...


i already have 5 gallons of stain.. but will need a few more gallons.. how does a roller do at putting stain on T-111 Dean? do you use a thick napped roller? i may give it a try.... id still need to kick out some money for a ladder.. painting the front by brush was tedious i did not think a roller would do a good job on the 111. What nap do you get for the roller? 
i think ill try it..


----------



## Durwood (Sep 16, 2003)

Just never use a product called CWF ( clear wood finish) made by a company called Flood on t111. It is what they use on Cedar and gives it that wet look. It has a solvent in it and dissolves the glue in the t111. I know a guy who found that out the hard way. We used CWF a lot on Cedar houses and it looks real nice.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

SJ I am suprised you would not need the ladder anyway. How you going to clean those pretty new gutters???


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

^
l
l

[last post by guy that has been paiting his 12X16 shed for last 3 years.]


----------



## Rodster (Sep 26, 2003)

I used one to paint a wood wall in my back yard. I was using Thompson deck stain. It worked good for that but the way it splattered I would never use it for paint where you need an even coverage. Mine had a hose attachment so I dropped a hose in the gallon container and used it that way. My wall was 4 feet high and over 100 feet long. It put out a lot of stain fast but it splattered a lot.
Rodster


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ingersoll444 _
> *SJ I am suprised you would not need the ladder anyway. How you going to clean those pretty new gutters??? *





> _Originally posted by Ingersoll444 _
> *^
> l
> l
> ...


The gutters are only about 8Ft high.. i dont have a double ladder to reach the eaves... i dont want to get a cheap one.. i need one to support my large Gerth!!!

As for it taking you 3 years to paint your shed.... you better not let Jody hear that.. he'll be on your case:furious: :furious:


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

I will keep it under my hat SJ 


I hear you about the ladder. Most of the cheep ones hold up to 200lbs. HELLO!!??!! I had convince the wife we needed a GOOD one and when she asked why, I said "Are YOU planning to be the one that uses it all the time???" 200lbs???? That is the weight I would LIKE to be!!!!


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ingersoll444 _
> *
> I hear you about the ladder. Most of the cheep ones hold up to 200lbs. HELLO!!??!! *



200 Lbs please....... Id need 2 ladders one for each leg just to support my fat ass!!!!:furious:


----------

